# Marken von Matchruten und Feederruten



## Tricast (24. Januar 2022)

Immer wieder taucht die Bemerkung auf: Die Firma habe ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Deshalb lasst uns mal eine Liste der verfügbaren Firmen für Friedfischruten (Corse Fishing) erstellen. Ich fange mal mit ein paar Exoten an:
Garbolino, Milo, Ignesti, Colmic, Tubertini, Trabucco, Maver, Rive, Sensas, Spro, JVS (Jan Van Schendel).

Gruß Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Januar 2022)

Free Spirit, Bruce&Walker, Sportex, Drennan, Greys, WFT, Korrum, Daiwa, Shimano, Preston, DAM, Balzer, Cormoran,

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2022)

Italica, Juliarod, MS Range, Hardy


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2022)

Kali Kunnan - die haben in den 90ern absolute Spitzqualität geliefert.
Heute machen die noch erstklassige Brandungsruten und mindestens eine Billomatch.
Wenn man ne gebrauchte Match aus den 90ern findet, sollte man zuschlagen.. .


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2022)

Browning.... und man Staune Kohga (Askari Eigenmarke) die gar nicht sooo schlecht ist.


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kali Kunnan - die haben in den 90ern absolute Spitzqualität geliefert.


Meinst du so eine?


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hardy


Hat Hardy die Produktion von Friedischruten nicht eingestellt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2022)

Kann sein. Ist wohl wie mit Kunnan.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Januar 2022)

Eine Frage, werden hier Hersteller gesucht, die auch immer noch existieren oder auch Hersteller die mal Feeder- oder Matchruten hergestellt/vertrieben haben?


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Januar 2022)

Zu den alten, ehemaligen Hersteller kann ich noch folgendes Anmerken:

Tricast hat da Tricast vergessen.  Hatte auch mal eine sehr gute Matchrute von Aiken und auch von Northwestern sowie eine einfache Rute von Albert Drachkovitch in der Hand gehabt.
Wohl alles Ruten von Hersteller/Vertreiber die es heute nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## geomas (25. Januar 2022)

Normark produzierte auch heute noch legendäre Matchruten.

ABU und Shakespeare sowie Silstar sollten auch genannt werden.

Cresta (gehört wohl zu Spro/Gamakatsu)


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Meinst du so eine?


Yepp - für die damalige Zeit ein nettes Teil...


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2022)

Matirx fällt mir noch ein


----------



## geomas (25. Januar 2022)

Aktuelle Firmen: Cadence fällt mir gerade noch ein. Frenzee ist (glaube ich) nur im UK aktiv. MAP hat excellente Ruten im Programm.
Leeda hat günstige Ruten. Mitchell käme noch dazu.

Nachtrag: GURU fehlte noch, und der Haken-Spezialist Kamasan bietet auch Match- und Feederruten an, aus welcher Fertigung weiß ich nicht.

PPS: Middy


----------



## Tricast (25. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Italica, Juliarod, MS Range, Hardy


Hardy ist vorbei der Spuk. Seit die Amis das Sagen wurde die Match und Feeder Serie wieder eingestellt. War nur ein kurzer Frühling.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast (25. Januar 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Zu den alten, ehemaligen Hersteller kann ich noch folgendes Anmerken:
> 
> Tricast hat da Tricast vergessen.  Hatte auch mal eine sehr gute Matchrute von Aiken und auch von Northwestern sowie eine einfache Rute von Albert Drachkovitch in der Hand gehabt.
> Wohl alles Ruten von Hersteller/Vertreiber die es heute nicht mehr gibt.


Tri Cast gibt es immer noch und die bauen auch Matchruten und Feederruten. Tri Cast ist ein Hersteller der seine eigenen Ruten produziert.






						Carbon Fibre Fishing Rods, Poles and Accessories From Tri-Cast
					

Carbon fibre fishing rods and fishing poles. Welcome to Tri-Cast  fishing,  Manufacturers of quality high performance fishing rods, poles and accessories.



					www.tri-castfishing.co.uk
				




Gruß Heinz

Byron fehlt noch.


----------



## Tricast (25. Januar 2022)

Wir können das zum Schluss ja mal auflisten in Aktuell und Vergangen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2022)

Heinz, Du bist gemein.
Soetwas darfst Du mir doch garnicht zeigen - das ist wie nen Sexsüchtigen mit Pornos bewerfen...
Jetzt will ich wieder kaufen kaufen kaufen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir können das zum Schluss ja mal auflisten in Aktuell und Vergangen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ja, und dann setzen wir es vor als erstes, damit man nicht so lange suchen muß.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Januar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Tri Cast gibt es immer noch und die bauen auch Matchruten und Feederruten. Tri Cast ist ein Hersteller der seine eigenen Ruten produziert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tri-Cast habe ich im Handel schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Selber fische ich eine Tri-Cast Diamont Match in 15", bevorzugt mit Stick-Posen an der Ruhr.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> und man Staune Kohga (Askari Eigenmarke) die gar nicht sooo schlecht ist.


Na ja - die "Viper" ist eher "geht so". Kann man allerdings schon mit angeln.
Aber die "Match Fighter" ist sogar richtig gut - für nen Fuffi unschlagbar.. .


----------



## Ukel (25. Januar 2022)

Ich werfe mal noch die Eigenmarke Caperlan von Decathlon rein, ohne zu wissen, welche Qualität die besitzen.


----------



## Tricast (25. Januar 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Tri-Cast habe ich im Handel schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> Selber fische ich eine Tri-Cast Diamont Match in 15", bevorzugt mit Stick-Posen an der Ruhr.


Es gibt vieles was in D nicht in den Läden steht und z.B. nur in England erhältlich ist. Kenne auch keinen Laden der Bruce & Walker führt. Daran sollten wir uns aber nicht stören, denn wo ein Wille ist auch ein Gebüsch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Januar 2022)

Die Eigenmarke von Lidl heisst Crivit, hab da eine Telefeeder welche eine gute Figur macht.


----------



## Tricast (25. Januar 2022)

Lidl und Aldi und so sollten wir außen vor lassen. Diese Ruten sind nicht immer verfügbar und nur Sonderaktionen von Lebensmitteldiscountern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## thanatos (27. Januar 2022)

Absolut sinnlos dieser Tröt - lesen was auf der Rute steht ??????
Sagt über den Hersteller überhaupt nichts aus ist der Wunsch B.z.w. Bedingung des Großhändlers.
beispielsweise Trabucco oder Tubertini  Made in Itali ????? - ja wenn zusätzlich Reglas draufsteht -
ansonsten gibt es wohl einen alten Schlager " es kommt ein Stock von irgendwo ......"


----------



## Minimax (27. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Absolut sinnlos dieser Tröt - lesen was auf der Rute steht ??????
> Sagt über den Hersteller überhaupt nichts aus ist der Wunsch B.z.w. Bedingung des Großhändlers.
> beispielsweise Trabucco oder Tubertini  Made in Itali ????? - ja wenn zusätzlich Reglas draufsteht -
> ansonsten gibt es wohl einen alten Schlager " es kommt ein Stock von irgendwo ......"


Absolut sinnlos dieser Kommentar.
Ganz schön früh am Tage für so ein inkohärentes Geschreibsel..


----------



## Tricast (27. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Absolut sinnlos dieser Tröt - lesen was auf der Rute steht ??????
> Sagt über den Hersteller überhaupt nichts aus ist der Wunsch B.z.w. Bedingung des Großhändlers.
> beispielsweise Trabucco oder Tubertini  Made in Itali ????? - ja wenn zusätzlich Reglas draufsteht -
> ansonsten gibt es wohl einen alten Schlager " es kommt ein Stock von irgendwo ......"


???????

Gruß Heinz


----------



## yukonjack (27. Januar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die Eigenmarke von Lidl heisst Crivit, hab da eine Telefeeder welche eine gute Figur macht.


Ich glaube bei Lidl gibst keine Angelsachen mehr.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (27. Januar 2022)

Hi, bei Feederruten gäbs noch Van der Willik, zwar sehr schwer und teuer dafür aber nahezu unzerstörbar.
Edit: Mivardi, Delphin und Lion Sports würde mir noch einfallen


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Lidl gibst keine Angelsachen mehr.



Dann können sich ja die Angelshops wieder auf die Sonntagsangler freuen.


----------



## Tricast (27. Januar 2022)

Energo Fishing


----------



## thanatos (28. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut sinnlos dieser Kommentar.
> Ganz schön früh am Tage für so ein inkohärentes Geschreibsel..


was ist da nicht zusammenhängend ? ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen das die Aufschrift
auf der Rute nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Hersteller zu tun hat .


----------



## Trickyfisher (28. Januar 2022)

Ich hab vor Jahren mal eine 6m Bolorute bei einen Onlinehändler bestellt, die ist von "Delta Fishing", keine Ahnung, was das für ein Hersteller ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2022)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> "Delta Fishing", keine Ahnung, was das für ein Hersteller ist.



Iat ne Eigenmarke vom ulli-dulli Ebayshop.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Januar 2022)

Hi,
Paladin
Zebco
Rhino


----------



## Tuxedo75 (28. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Caperlan (Eigenmarke Decathlon).

Habe dort wirklich viele brauchbare Sachen kaufen können.

Gruß


----------



## Seflenger (30. Januar 2022)

Ich würde mir gerne Matchruten zulegen. Ich finde es klasse dass ihr so viele Marken aufzählt aber es wäre schön ein wenig mehr darüber zu erfahren. Welche fischt ihr selbst oder welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2022)

Seflenger 

Einen kleinen Teil findest du hier






						Matchruten um 3,90m
					

Hallo Specimen bräuchte 2 neue super gute und leichte Matchruten um 3.90m mit Korkgriffen. Wass ist zur Zeit so angesagt auf dem Markt???? Kann die ohne Kork irgendwie alle nicht so richtig ab!  2 Top leiche Feederruten würde ich eigentlich auch noch gerne haben. Wie siehts so mit Drennan aus...




					www.anglerboard.de
				









						Welche Matchrute
					

Hallo, würde gerne mal hören welche Matchrute Euch Ihr kaufen würdet wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und welche Matchruten Ihr in Eurem Bestand habt. Vielleicht kommen da ja interessante Dinge zum Vorschein und der ein oder andere erfährt auch noch was es so alles gibt.  Gruß Heinz




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Ansonsten mal die Suche benutzen oder im Ükel vorbeischauen.


----------



## Tricast (30. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> was ist da nicht zusammenhängend ? ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen das die Aufschrift
> auf der Rute nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Hersteller zu tun hat .


Da hast Du vollkommen Recht; die meisten Namen sind Handelsnamen. Hergestellt werden die Ruten woanders, meist in China. Ich kenne nur Daiwa, Shimano, Bruce & Walker, Tri-Cast und Garbolino als Hersteller. Ist wie bei den Rollen, werden zugekauft und gelabelt. Selbst solche Firmen wie Browning kaufen die Ruten in Fernost.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Januar 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal noch die Eigenmarke Caperlan von Decathlon rein, ohne zu wissen, welche Qualität die besitzen.


Ich hab die " Blackrod Match Light.
Die hat bis 10g Wurfgewicht.

Ist ein feiner Stock.
Fürn Fuffi darf man da überhaupt nicht meckern.

Ich fische die selbst.


----------



## Debilofant (30. Januar 2022)

Aus den 90ern fehlen noch Shakespeare (u.a. gab es hübsche Kohlerfasermodelle mit Kevlarwicklungen, ich meine die Serie hieß (?) President), Silstar (etwa aus den Serien Traverse X oder Diaflex) oder damaliges Nobelgeschirr von Century Armalite.

Ebenfalls in der Vergangenheit im Bereich des feinen englischen Friedfischens gar nicht mal so schlecht aufgestellt war die deutsche Firma YAD, die aktuell bzw. seit ein paar Jahren ihre Modellpalette aber merklich gestrafft bzw. ausgedünnt hat.


----------



## Astacus74 (30. Januar 2022)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Silstar (etwa aus den Serien Traverse X oder Diaflex)


Mhhh 

die Diaflex habe ich als Picker schönes Material


Gruß Frank


----------



## Debilofant (30. Januar 2022)

Shakespeare versucht sich im Bereich der Friedfischangelei im Übrigen wohl auch aktuell an einem Comeback, gibt also auch wieder aktuelle Modelle.

Ansonsten gibt es aus England noch eine ganze Reihe hierzulande wohl nicht am Markt präsente bzw. nur sporadisch als Exoten geführte und meist auch den gehobenen bis hochpreisigen Bereich abdeckende englische Spezialisten, was in Zeiten des Internet aber kein Ausschlusskriterium sein sollte.

Da wären etwa die Firmen/Marken: Free Spirit, Cadence, MAP und wohl auch noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Selbst solche Firmen wie Browning kaufen die Ruten in Fernost.


Ist der Angelkram nicht sowieso nur Peanuts für die, die halt so mit ins Programm als kleines Nebengeschäft mit aufgenommen wurden, weil Angel- und Jagdkram oft im gleichen Laden verkauft wird?


----------



## Tricast (1. Februar 2022)

*Eine Zusammenfassung aktueller Firmen und Marken:*

Askari, Browning, Balzer, Bruce & Walker, Byron, Cadence, Caperlan, Cormoran, Colmic, Cresta, Daiwa, DAM, Delphin, Delta Fishing, Drennan, Energo-Fishing, Free Spirit, Frenzee, Garbolino, Greys, Ignesti, Italica, Juliarod, JVS-Jan van Schendel, Korum, Leeda, Lion Sports, MAP- Match Angling Products, Matrix, Maver, Middy, Milo, Mitchel, Mivardi, Paladin, Peter van der Willik, Preston, Rive, Sänger, Sensas, Shakespeare, Shimano, Sportex, Trabucco, Tri-Cast, Tubertini, WFT, Yad

*Aus den guten alten Zeiten:*
Abu, Aiken, Hardy, Kunnan, Normark Northwestern, Silstar


----------



## Minimax (1. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> *Eine Zusammenfassung aktueller Firmen und Marken:*
> 
> Askari, Browning, Balzer, Bruce & Walker, Byron, Cadence, Caperlan, Cormoran, Colmic, Cresta, Daiwa, DAM, Delphin, Delta Fishing, Drennan, Energo-Fishing, Free Spirit, Frenzee, Garbolino, Greys, Ignesti, Italica, Juliarod, JVS-Jan van Schendel, Korum, Leeda, Lion Sports, MAP- Match Angling Products, Matrix, Maver, Middy, Milo, Mitchel, Mivardi, Paladin, Peter van der Willik, Preston, Rive, Sänger, Sensas, Shakespeare, Shimano, Sportex, Trabucco, Tri-Cast, Tubertini, WFT, Yad
> 
> ...


Cool! Danke für die Zusammenschau, lieber Tricast


----------



## Tricast (1. Februar 2022)

Ich/wir erheben keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Wenn es noch was geben sollte bitte her damit, es wird dann nachgetragen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Immer wieder taucht die Bemerkung auf: Die Firma habe ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Deshalb lasst uns mal eine Liste der verfügbaren Firmen für Friedfischruten (Corse Fishing) erstellen. Ich fange mal mit ein paar Exoten an:
> Garbolino, Milo, Ignesti, Colmic, Tubertini, Trabucco, Maver, Rive, Sensas, Spro, JVS (Jan Van Schendel).
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Da ist nicht ein Exot dabei. Es sind hakt Spezialisierte Anbieter. Denn jeder Friedfischangler kann mit den genannten Marken was anfangen.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Februar 2022)

Fly fehlt noch.
Die machen nette Stöcke.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fly fehlt noch.
> Die machen nette Stöcke.. .



Die Fly Incredibile ist ein elender Wabbelstock aber dafür vmtl. unzerbrechlich.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Fly Incredibile ist ein elender Wabbelstock aber dafür vmtl. unzerbrechlich.


Dazu muß man aber wissen, das diese eher parabolische Aktion durchaus gewollt ist; die Italiener, Franzosen und Spanier machen um die unterschiedlichen Aktionen der "Felsenruten" ein ähnliches Gewese, wie wir hier im Ükel um die Aktion von Matchruten.. .
Mir ist es spitzenbetont viel lieber - die meisten Cracks im Süden scheinen da eine andere Haltung zu haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dazu muß man aber wissen, das diese eher parabolische Aktion durchaus gewollt ist;



Nee. Ich meine nicht Aktion sondern das Material - lahm und wabbelig.
Eine parabole Rute kann durchaus auch sehr schnell sein.


----------

